# Navigation Question



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Does anyone know if you can replace the headunit in a z33 w/ navigation, or does it all connect together. I know the dvd player for the discs is in the trunk. I would hate to have to keep the stock headunit just to retain the navigation. The answer to this will determine if I get the navi or not...


----------

